# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Песни Эстрадной вок. студии"ТалисманST".

## mixalic2

Лучшие работы коллектива. Многоголосные, сольные вещи и МИНУСОВКИ.
Это молодёжная студия из г. Ставрополь. Участники это старшеклассники и студенты.Вот наш сайтик, заходите, слушайте, оценивайте:
http://talismanst.narod.ru/
или
http://talisman-st.mylivepage.ru

----------


## mixalic2

Посмотрите одно из последних выступлений нашей молодёжной студии "ТалисманST" -песня Кунца "Рождается новый день" :
http://narod.ru/disk/9546061000/2009%20ST.wmv.html 
есть и минусовка и другие новые работы -заходите:
http://talismanst.narod.ru/

----------


## мусяня

*mixalic2*,
 Привет!Послушала"Аист на крыше" :Ok: Видео еще не спотрела,но посмотрю обязательно. :Aga: Немного смутило место в проигрыше (а-а-а-а-а),как-то .....Девченки записывались сразу,может поэтому,голосов-то много.:smile:

----------


## mixalic2

Эта песня одна из самых первых записей которые я сам делал ,  аппаратуры хорошей не было , писали с пульта сразу на мини диск -поэтому я не мог в припеве сделать вокал потише, особенно альтов, тем более, что девочки в то время были ещё молоденькие 13- 15 лет. 
Одним словом у меня не было опыта звукорежиссёра, а у девочек владения микрофоном- вот и результат немного не тот ,какой бы хотелось. 
Так же записаны и "Плывут туманы..." 
Но результат своей работы мы зафиксировали : за год занятий девчата освоили трёх и четырёхголосье.

----------


## cwet

> Лучшие работы коллектива. Многоголосные, сольные вещи и МИНУСОВКИ.
> Это молодёжная студия из г. Ставрополь. Участники это старшеклассники и студенты.Вот наш сайтик, заходите, слушайте, оценивайте:
> http://talismanst.narod.ru/
> или
> http://talisman-st.mylivepage.ru


Очень интересный коллектив, побольше бы таких ! Видели ваше выступление "вживую" - масса положительных эмоций. Так держать!БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО РУКОВОДИТЕЛЮ и УЧАСТНИКАМ студии!

----------


## biay1

> Посмотрите одно из последних выступлений нашей молодёжной студии "ТалисманST" -песня Кунца "Рождается новый день" :


Симпатично! :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## SeregaKZ

Да очень хорошие песни. Есть что можно позаимствовать.

----------


## ANDJANA

Михаил, вы молодец! О таком руководителе можно только мечтать. Почему- то не открылись файлы ваших маленьких талисманчиков. Хотелось бы послушать.:rolleyes:

----------


## mixalic2

> Михаил, вы молодец! О таком руководителе можно только мечтать. Почему- то не открылись файлы ваших маленьких талисманчиков. Хотелось бы послушать.:rolleyes:


СПАСИБО. А теперь открывается раздел: поют ТАлиСМанЧИки? 
раздел частенько обновляется, вот недавно добавлены песенки для малышей. Заходите, слушайте, скачивайте. http://talismanst.narod.ru/
или есть ещё сайт:http://talisman-st.mylivepage.ru/

----------


## mixalic2

Да...совсем скоро Новогодние праздники.Специально порылся в своих записях и подобрал для этих праздников ряд песен, которых пока не было в интернете т.к.  совсем новые или незаслуженно забытые. Исполнение немного страдает, т.к.всё делалось перед самим праздником, но песни , на мой взгляд, не плохие. И если Вы захотите спеть их , то у Вас будет время их выучить и спеть лучше, чем солисты нашей студии.
Это ПЛЮСЫ:
В Новогоднем лесу.wma
Целый год Новый год.mp3
Будьте добры! +.mp3
В Новый Год!.mp3
С Рождеством !.mp3
 НОВЫЙ 2009 ГОД+++.mp3      Эта песня не совсем новая, но тоже по теме-может кому сгодится.
Скачайте, послушайте и кому нужны будут минусы-вышлю в желаемой Вами тональности.
Все песни добавлены на наш сайт: http://talismanst.narod.ru/

----------


## mixalic2

Наша последняя работа Только ВПЕРЁД ++ ТалисманST.mp3

----------


## инна atlfi

С удовольствием познакомились с вашим коллективом. Молодцы! :Ok:  :Aga: :rolleyes:

----------


## mixalic2

Новая работа нашей студии- песня посвящённая 65 летию нашей Победы. 
РЕКВИЕМ. Выставляю плюс. Песня к конкурсам и смотрам патриотической песни. Ранее в интернете не выставлялась, хотя написана мной для ВИА  30 лет назад
РЕКВИЕМ муз. М.Иноземцева, студия ТалисманST солистка А.Силаева.mp3
Минус только по просьбам форумчан

----------


## Лев

*mixalic2*,
 Для получения доступа к файлу введите число, которое вы видите на картинке: 
 Показать другие цифры  
Скачать 
***************************************************************
Невозможно скачать - не показывает цифры. Лучшее, что есть, ресурсы с возможностью слушать сразу без скачивания. Realmusik.ru  Dump.ru  и подобные...

----------


## mixalic2

> *mixalic2*,
>  Для получения доступа к файлу введите число, которое вы видите на картинке: 
>  Показать другие цифры  
> Скачать 
> ***************************************************************
> Невозможно скачать - не показывает цифры. Лучшее, что есть, ресурсы с возможностью слушать сразу без скачивания. Realmusik.ru  Dump.ru  и подобные...


Попробуйте скачать отсюда
http://talisman-st.mylivepage.ru/file/?fileid=5252

----------


## Лев

> Попробуйте скачать отсюда


Для удобного прослушивания надо пользоваться ресурсами типа www.realmusic.ru
www.dump.ru - зашёл, нажал и послушал. Там, куда вы послали, надо ещё смс послать :Vah:  Ни один из форумчан этого не сделает :Aga:

----------


## mixalic2

> Для удобного прослушивания надо пользоваться ресурсами типа www.realmusic.ru
> www.dump.ru - зашёл, нажал и послушал. Там, куда вы послали, надо ещё смс послать Ни один из форумчан этого не сделает


Нет , там лишь надо единожды зарегистрироваться бесплатно и можно не только скачивать файлы , но и самому открыть свой сайт. Многие музыканты пользуются этой возможностью - всё бесплатно , громадный ресурс, бессрочное хранение файлов.
Вот мой сайтик     http://talisman-st.mylivepage.ru/file/index/
но за подсказки спасибо большое - пытаюсь зарегистрироваться и на realmusic.

----------


## Лев

*mixalic2*,
 Ну что мне вас приходится уговаривать - регистрироваться тем более никто не будет...:frown: поверьте опыту форумчанина не новичка :Aga:

----------


## mixalic2

> Для удобного прослушивания надо пользоваться ресурсами типа www.realmusic.ru
> www.dump.ru - зашёл, нажал и послушал. Там, куда вы послали, надо ещё смс послать Ни один из форумчан этого не сделает


Вот по Вашему совету только что загрузил в новый для меня файл обменник- может что сделал не так? http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/708579/  Это РЕКВИЕМ плюсовка

----------


## Лев

*mixalic2*,
 Поздравляю! Всё на месте, я давно пользуюсь ресурсом, потому и советовал.
Касаемо записи... речитативы трудно разобрать, но это к звукорежу претензия - в общем неплохо.

----------


## mixalic2

Совсем новая песня -о нашей Родине , о Ставропольском крае. Хотелось бы чтобы песня была о всей нашей России и поэтому просьба ко всем, кто пишет стихи: если песня Вам понравится, то попробуйте написать стихи на эту музыку , применительно ко всей нашей России , или немного переделать текст. Если слова будут подходящие, то  буду очень благодарен и мы перепоём эту песню с Вашим текстом .
ЦВЕТИ МОЯ ЗЕМЛЯ муз. М.Иноземцева, сл.М.Иноземцева и М.Султанова..mp3
 или   http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/708584/

Минусовки только по просьбе активных участников форума

----------


## Лев

> стихи на эту музыку , применительно ко всей нашей России


Зачем переиначивать? Песня хорошая и стихи в ней гармонируют - будут новые стихи, не грех и хорошую мелодию в них услышать:smile:

----------


## Edgars

Вы молодцы. Успехов в творчестве и ждём продолжения

----------


## Валерьевна

*Михаил*, *СПАСИБО* *Вам и Вашему коллективу за песню «Цвети моя земля»!*  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Очень красивая песня и исполнение. Не нужно менять слова. Я думаю, что Ставропольский край и город Ставрополь заслуживают эту прекрасную песню.  Слова, музыка звучат из сердца! 
*Успехов Вашему коллективу и Вам!* 
_Большой привет Ставрополю. Самое красивое время года в этом городе – это ранняя осень. Когда там жила, очень любила ставропольские осенние парки – удивительная игра красок!_

----------


## mixalic2

Новые работы солистов нашей студии:
простая хорошая песенка, которая ,я думаю, понравится прекрасной половине нашего форума и поэтому скачайте, послушайте и возмите в свой репертуар.
Пой,пой . студия ТалисманST г.Ставрополь .mp3

Пой пой МИНУС студия ТалисманST.mp3

----------


## Лев

> простая хорошая песенка,


 :Aga:

----------


## Edgars

хорошие песни

----------


## elenalogachova

На данном форуме я - новичок. И прослушав несколько песен в исполнении вашего коллектива, пришла к выводу, что есть ещё красивые голоса в России. Ваши участники - умнички!!! Очень красивое звуковедение, витьеватое пение. Спасибо вам, что предоставили возможность познакомиться с таким талантливым коллективом. А то, что вы - руководитель этого коллектива - ВЫШЕ ВСЕХ ПОХВАЛ! Потому как я сама руководитель вокального коллектива, а потому прекрасно понимаю, что очень сложно подобрать участников и выработать единый ансамбль с чистым звуковедением, где звучит 3-5 голосья.

----------


## mixalic2

Есть новые работы солистов студии : МАЭСТРО ЛИСТОПАД и др. на нашем сайте в разделе поют солисты . заходите, слушайте. скачивайте...
http://talismanst.narod.ru/

----------


## mixalic2

Совсем новая работа студии -*Славься милая Русь*
Вы можете скачать на нашем сайте в разделе: Поёт «ТалисманST»

----------


## mixalic2

Ещё одна новая запись студии
студия ТалисманST Сердце земли моей.mp3

А минусовкеу можно скачать на нашем сайте

----------


## mixalic2

Новая песня от ТалисманST 
СПАСИБО ВАМ, УЧИТЕЛЯ!
ТалисманST Спасибо вам, учителя.mp3

Минусовку вышлю активным форумчанинам

----------


## Светлана Шабловская

*mixalic2*, Здравствуйте. Ищу ваши песни, разложенные на голоса.

----------


## Лев

*Светлана Шабловская*, 
Нажмите на ссылку http://talismanst.narod.ru/ - там адрес для связи.
Здесь автор полтора года уже не появлялся.

----------


## Тоська

Очень красивая песня, ко дню Земли можно танец поставить

----------


## Салями

Отлично поёте, молодцы! И оранжировки красивые.

----------


## Angel_Stike

"В новогоднем лесу" - очень душевно. Вообще, молодцы! Желаю успехов на музыкальном поприще!

----------


## татуся

Аранжировки супер, песни великолепные!!!

----------


## Cuddlies

Скачала и красивые песни

----------

